# Happy 80th birthday Sir Ian McKellen.



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/culture...nch-anthony-hopkins-derek-jacobi-helen-mirren 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_McKellen


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 2, 2019)

Just found out this was a show, but it's been canceled.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Just found out this was a show, but it's been canceled.



 I love it !! Derek was as he was 19 his great "love".


----------

